# E Z Engine...   Perhaps not that easy...



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The metal for the engine arived on Friday.    ;D
Time to make some chips/swarf and a few mistakes.


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The first mistake, marking out the frame.
At least I realised before scribing the lines, this time.


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I marked out the pieces about 2mm oversize as I am not that acurate with a hacksaw, then milled to size.


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 25, 2010)

A bit of drilling and tapping of holes later.


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I couldnt find on the metric drawings the locations for the m3 bolts to put the frame together, so I asumed the location wasnt that critical and dirlled and tapped them where I thought they would not cause a problem later.  ;D
I made a start on the valve body and cylinder, but I have only got to the stage of sawing oversize and facing to size.
Oops forgot made the grub screw out of the bit of M3 bolt I cut off.


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 25, 2010)

It sure looks like you're off to a good start!

Dean


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yowza' PO, your work is looking good and the approach to cutting pieces out coupled with some patience will soon reward you with a fine finished engine. Take your time and do double check your measurements before you do any final drilling and you will do just fine. Even take a short break after your initial layout and come back to the piece with a freshened mind. Too many times I think we get ourself into a sort of tunnel vision mindset and get in a bit of a rush and mistakes are made. By going away and returning to check everything anew helps to minimize these types of errors I think. DAMHIK. Do not over analyze and you will be just fine. Oh and don't sweat it, we'll be watching. (no pressure there huh ;D)

BC1
Jim


----------



## black85vette (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice job so far. I find it useful to mark my holes and then just hold the pieces in place and see if the holes seem to make sense by eyeball. Catch a few mistakes that way.


----------



## njl (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good, I'd second what Bearcar1 says. Also make sure you are working on the right piece of stock when you make the cylinder part DAMHIK.

Nick


----------



## T70MkIII (Jul 26, 2010)

Great start, Phantom.

I started an all steel EZ on Saturday because I can't get Al in Perth at the weekend. Broke a 3mm tap in the bottom of the frame, too.

As luck would have it I had an unscheduled day off today, so I was able to get some Al and am starting again. I think that while I learn the ropes I'll only use steel where I have to, particularly as I only have a MT3 drill chuck to hold the endmills. Collets and holder on order...


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice start, The only person who hasn't make a mistake hasn't done anything you should see my scrap bin :big:. Best of luck with you're build
regards Frazer


----------



## black85vette (Jul 26, 2010)

fcheslop  said:
			
		

> Nice start, The only person who hasn't make a mistake hasn't done anything you should see my scrap bin :big:. Best of luck with you're build
> regards Frazer



That is NOT scrap. It is simply material waiting to be recycled into another project that needs smaller pieces. :big: (I have lots of those)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 26, 2010)

Just hang in there and learn. the only way to prevent errors is with experience . The only way to gain experience is by doing sometimes things come out great the first time and sometimes not. even us "old Hats " have frustrating shop moments. I am doing some bent iron work for a project. a shape I had never done before I planned it out and came out great two copies as planned. But So far I have made 4 Scrap practice cylinders for a couple of rocker engines no usable ones yet. It is a simple easy piece, or not. I hate learning humility from a dumb piece of brass. I find it seems success comes in spurts. I wish I knew what it takes to get " in the groove" when it comes to machining. 
Tin


----------



## Groomengineering (Jul 27, 2010)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> So far I have made 4 Scrap practice cylinders for a couple of rocker engines no usable ones yet.
> Tin



Hmmm..... ya got me. I've only got 3.... :-\ But one day it'll get done. Maybe. I hope...

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys for the good advise and encouragement.  ;D
I think my problem is that I tend to go at things like a bull in a china shop and sometimes don't stop to think and check my work.  :-\
I am trying to slow things down and mark out carefully and machine up the parts as accurately as I can.
Hopefully it will work out.


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have managed to get a few hours work in on this during the week.  ;D
Next was to drill and ream the holes in the valve block and cylinder (yes I did have to mark the top sides etc).
Every time I looked at the drawing I got confused as to which face I was marking out.  :shrug:


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have finished boring out the cylinder and have made the piston and valve.


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 30, 2010)

You're moving right along with this one.
Your parts look good!

How about a name? Would that be okay?
I can't seriously call anyone "Phantom". I'll be thinking of someone
at a lathe wearing a mask and cape.  

Dean


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't have a mask or cape.
The phantom nickname was given to me many years ago, on building sites where I worked as an electrician.
I am small and was quiet, apparently!
The usual/normal name is Tony


----------



## njl (Jul 31, 2010)

It's coming along great Tony. Just a few more bits to go and then you'll have an EZ engine to play with. 

Mine sits in the workshop and any time I'm using the compressor it gets a run as I empty the tank at the end of the job. Runs for a quite a while on 50ltrs of air!

Nick


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Tony!


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Aug 2, 2010)

The weekend didn't start off too well with me scrapping my first attempt at the flywheel, I dug in too deep whilst trying to true up the outside edge.
Looking on the bright side, no damage to lathe, no damage to me, only a piece of ally placed (thrown) in the small parts drawer for reuse later.
My second attempt was more successfull, I even added extra holes for interest.   ;D


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 2, 2010)

Tony,

We don't scrap materials, we reallocate our resources for a future project. I should know, I have a whole box full.

Looking good.

SAM


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thinking that I was starting to push my luck, I decided to leave the crank as a simple disc.


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like that....  Re allocation of resources...


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 2, 2010)

It's coming right along Tony. I have been gone for a couple of weeks so am trying to catch up some on all the posts. Maybe I missed it if someone asked already...can you give some information as to the teeny engine in your avatar picture? Is that a penny it's sitting on??

Bill


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hit a problem when making the connecting rods, no steel or brass, so I made them out of ally with brass bushes for the m3 bolts to tighten up against.

Assembled engine
Ready for testing


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry but the engine is quite a bit bigger than you think, its on a piece of ply about 6" across, its about the size of a small Mamod stationary engine.
Its scratch built from bits of bar stock etc.


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't have a compressor, so I improvised and used a tyre inflater to test it.


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was so happy that it ran, almost first flick of the flywheel I decided to give it a bit of a clean and polish.   ;D


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 2, 2010)

More than just a bit of a polish I would say...looks beautiful Tony :bow: :bow: And looks to be a fine runner too!!

Thanks for the info on the avatar too...any other pics of it you can post?

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have this bigger pic of it with 2 cylinders that didn't work out (now reallocated resources)  ;D


----------



## T70MkIII (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice job, Tony - your EZ looks great.


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 2, 2010)

Tony,

Good job.

I find it is easier to polish an engine that runs well.

Keep up the good work.

SAM


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 2, 2010)

That's one clean looking EZ engine, Tony. You did great!

Is there a video? Please?

Dean


----------



## black85vette (Aug 2, 2010)

SWEET!  woohoo1

Looks great. Very nice job.


----------



## fcheslop (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow really nice job Tony


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments guys  ;D ;D ;D
As you can prob' tell I am very pleased with the result and I have enjoyed the build, your hints and encouragement have helped more than you know.
The design of the engine and the build info is a brilliant idea and great intro into machining etc.
I have learned allot from this, so THANKS AGAIN.

What would you suggest for my next engine ???
I have a few jobs I want to do in the shop, like a carrage stop for the lathe to keep me busy for a couple of weeks, so need something to start when they are done that will keep me out of trouble.
Tony


----------



## Groomengineering (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow! Very nice Tony! Thm: Knew you could do it!

Next engine? Well I've always liked Elmer V's little engines. Most are not a lot more difficult than the E-Z. Cruise around the john-tom.com site, lots of neat stuff.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## njl (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep that's very nice Tony. Good luck with your next one.

Nick


----------

